# Ergopost 4 Ti versus Ergopost 4 Inox



## edk (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I am going to build my white Look 585 with the Ergopost 4 Ti. There is one problem, how can I discover the differences between the Inox version of the Ergopost 4 and the Ti(tanium) one. 

Who knows the differences? Is it, the bold, the clamp, the seatpost itself (or the decals on the post)?


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

edk said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am going to build my white Look 585 with the Ergopost 4 Ti. There is one problem, how can I discover the differences between the Inox version of the Ergopost 4 and the Ti(tanium) one.
> 
> Who knows the differences? Is it, the bold, the clamp, the seatpost itself (or the decals on the post)?


The only difference as far as I know is that one has a steel bolt and one has a Ti bolt.

*[email protected]*


----------



## edk (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks Chas!


----------

